# Thinking of traveling to Nicaragua this Winter!!



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

Since my friend's untimely passing, I have been giving life some deep thought. I've decided to auction off some trophy wines and get out of Dodge during the worst time of the cold, dark months. 

So I am looking towards Nicaragua. I travel on the cheap with just a backpack. Thinking of starting in Esteli, then making my way up to Granada for a few days, the riding the Chicken buses down to San Juan de Sur for at least a week before heading back. My head is always clearest at warm beaches where this old man can still long board. 

The hostel prices are so inexpensive and eating local fare or bar food is very inexpensive. Not looking for shopping or trinkets, but may smoke some local cigars while down there and perhaps bringing some habanos back, now that it is legal, provided at trip to LCDH isn't too far away from my off the beaten path adventure. 

Has anybody else travelled to Nicaragua? I'm liking that everything is pretty laid back and not in a hurry. I will avoid Managua at almost all cost, unless airfare is prohibitively too expensive to fly into Esteli or Granada. 

Any help would be appreciated. Looking at late January through the first 2 weeks of February. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

That sounds really fun and cool.


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

DR.........Davidoff...Do it.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Sounds great. But do be careful!

Might be worth trying to contact some of the cigar enterprises down there ahead of time. Never know what kind of offers you might get... places to stay, guided tours, events... or at least some sound advice on routes and safety precautions.


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

curmudgeonista said:


> Sounds great. But do be careful!
> 
> Might be worth trying to contact some of the cigar enterprises down there ahead of time. Never know what kind of offers you might get... places to stay, guided tours, events... or at least some sound advice on routes and safety precautions.


I'm pretty sure DE used to do stuff like that, dunno about now though.


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

Two items I would take when you visit foreign land are Garlic Pills, and Acidophilus Pills. I would start the Garlic 3000 MGS. about 10 day before you depart. Garlic has some natural antibiotic effects, and the Acidophilus would be nice to have if you get what we call Touristas. The Acidophilus will return you stomach natural flora to semi normal if you get a stomach bug.

Drink only bottled water, and remember most Ice is made with what the local drink, and can get you if you catch my drift.

FYI


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

i've been all over the Caribbean and Grenada is a great visit....leave enough room for the local spices....amazing. When traveling look for expat areas to base out of unless you speak the lingo and don't look like somebody from LL Bean....the locals WILL scope you out thoroughly and not because you're one good looking son of gun. You're choosing some of the best areas for cigar manufacturing ( I know that you know that ) and staying out of Managua is smart....it's still a developing country with some of the poorest economies in the world making Americans a target...esp. in the beach areas where petty theft has gone from small to very violent. Have fun....that has to be a Bucketlist Trip for sure...I'd love to go there but my King Fu skills are not what they used to be.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Sounds like an awesome trip. Makes me wish I had the balls to do something like that but I don't so I'll be here freezing waiting for the highlights from your trip. Hope all guess well.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Oh....take tons of pics as we live vicariously through your life....you might even become the most interesting man in the world. ..stay smoky my friend.


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

Forgot a friend recently stopped in Nicagraga for a few day on a side trip from a trip to Costa Rica. He was surprise that about the only place he found many cigar for sale was the local airport. Apprently almost every Cigar they make in Nicagraga is being exported the out of Nicagraga market. The USA, Asia, Europe etc.


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Sounds like a great time ! Pics, pics, and more pics


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Champagne InHand said:


> Since my friend's untimely passing, I have been giving life some deep thought. I've decided to auction off some trophy wines and get out of Dodge during the worst time of the cold, dark months.
> 
> So I am looking towards Nicaragua. I travel on the cheap with just a backpack. Thinking of starting in Esteli, then making my way up to Granada for a few days, the riding the Chicken buses down to San Juan de Sur for at least a week before heading back. My head is always clearest at warm beaches where this old man can still long board.
> 
> ...


Since my stepdaughters untimely passing a while back. I to look at life in a different way, i hear what your saying. And i encourage you to full fill the needs you have. Life is just to dang short to begin with. That being said i wish i could help but have never been to Nicaragua. Cigary is the most knowledgeable when it comes to travel. Enjoy your voyage my friend.
Peace my brother!:vs_cool:


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

curmudgeonista said:


> Sounds great. But do be careful!
> 
> Might be worth trying to contact some of the cigar enterprises down there ahead of time. Never know what kind of offers you might get... places to stay, guided tours, events... or at least some sound advice on routes and safety precautions.


I travel pretty rugged whenever I go solo. I speak some Spanish but can understand most of it. Once was fairly fluent. I working my skills up again.

I've been to rougher places before solo. You just don't wear nice clothes, shoes, watches or flash cash. Plus having a lit cigar and knowing how to move it helps. I always have a walking stick too. 
I learned in the Army that many cultures avoid your underwear, so that's where I have a stash of the emergency supplies in a pouch, that is waterproof and soft. I tend to keep a close eye on everything in crowds.

Planning on flying into Managua then actually paying for a direct ride to Granada. Then up to Leon as a base. I may even talk to some folks about getting a Visa to come down during 2 months of future Winters to Teach English as a foreign language. The TEFL people are always looking.

From Leon I can make small trips to Esteli or beach towns. I don't get liquored up easily and in Hostels I prop my self up and snooze with sunglasses on. Sleeping up on your pack prevents theft. You take everything to the shower. That's just how it is. Plus making a few friends with security is helpful.

I got an estimate on the auction prices and should have over $3K to work with. Still inlike to eat like a local when traveling. I bring a small medic pack, with antibiotics and such as well as bandages. I always contact the embassy when traveling in the Caribbean or CA.

Usually, crimes are 95% opportunity so you try to eliminate that part. You also try to stay in more public areas and never travel alone in any vehicle.

A few good things going for me. 
I am male. I'm old, but not that old. I know how to fight, but better yet how to run if necessary. I'm best with a blade. I don't go looking for trouble like sex or drugs. Again trouble finds you most when searching that stuff out. I don't get inebriated without realizing so. I also don't buy anything but necessities until the last day somewhere and I never take that stuff out of the pack. Passport and such can be locked up if necessary in Managua.

I'm reading blogs on traveling there. I might just avoid San Juan de Sur as it looks like a place where predators might target. One thing I have to avoid is seeing others in trouble as that's when I'm most likely to intervene.

Nobody wants MY organs, as it would shorten their lifespan. Age and indulgences sometimes have an advantage. Made it through SERE school so, if grabbed I know what to do and what not to do. I can be an opportunist if need be and the borders aren't that far if I need to boogie out of the country.

I expect no problems though. It been my experience that people tend to avoid crazy looking middle-aged men that don't mind talking to people.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

So I am very excited to now be booked to fly out of Detroit to Managua, where i will immediately depart to Granada for 3 full days of fun and adventure. In Granada prices can be a bit higher as it is a tourist hub, but a B&B with private bathroom, pool, filtered water, small travel kitchen, restaurant all right off the main cathedral by 50m is $34/night. If you think that's crazy inexpensive, and that was rated a 9.5 on trip advisor, I then will journey to Leon, which I will make my home base out of Leon, as i was able to book a really nice private room suite with free breakfast, full kitchen, filtered water, European & Local style breakfast for $13US. Just crazy to think I can stay just 3 days short of 2 weeks for $110US and this place ranges tour all around and if I go down to the Pacific, I would just keep the room and take essentials to the beach towns. Both places have free wi-fi, and in Leon an internet cafe is 3 blocks away, if I want to use a computer. 

The round trip flight was $426 with flight insurance but being that its Spirit airlines, I will have to check my backpack and pay an additional $60-$80 round trip, but that's quite acceptable. Taxi is $25 to Granada from the airport, as I arrive at 2am, but you figure up to 2 hours for customs and such. I will be eating breakfast on the veranda of the big old hotel that is on the main square of Granada, and its suggested to chill out with a drink on their front porch to drink and smoke cigars as you meet the most interesting people.

I will have to pay and park out of Detroit, but that's cheaper than Toronto and just as secure. It was suggested to eat a denny's grand slam before departure, as spirit charges for beverages and such. But a bottle of water is all I really need, and i can grab some munchies at a layover in Fort Lauderdale.

I will probably need to send my dog to the farm as my wife stress this way too much, and he likes the other dogs and such, and I am sure that they would pick him up and take him to the spray booth prior to my arrival back home as I will miss all of the family.

Thanks for the suggestion on taking the garlic 2 weeks pre-trip as other sites have suggested this or even swallowing a clove whole daily, to ward of any Mozzies, flies or ticks, but I will have to hit the travel clinic in Rochester to get any necessary immunizations I need current. Don't want to catch any nasties so filtered water and having a kit on me is imperative. Everything about the trip is going to be very laid back as the country is pretty chill as well, of course outside of Managua and off the roads at night.

Still I am very stoked about this. Nicaraguan cigars in Nicaragua. Trips across the border to Honduras to see the cigar making plants and such, all very reasonable if not down right inexpensive. Esteli isn't far away, and there are volcanoes to climb, maybe a side trip for a canopy experience in the rainforests, but I have done similar stuff in the Yucatan, and while amazing this is where you get flossed in travel. Though I will never regret dropping $250/2 ppl, to be bussed from Cancun past Playa del Carmen into the Yucatan and enjoying a day of food, drink and fun at the all inclusive Xel-Ha, where the filmed the blue Lagoon, cut right out of the Mayan rainforest by hand. It was an amazing experience. If there are side trips in Nicaragua I just might do that as well. You can't beat great life experiences. Xel-Ha was several years ago and just thinking of it, made us wish we swam with the dolphins too.


Hopefully the rest of Winter will be survivable. wines are being sent to auction, now that all the politics and such has stabilized any doubt. I may even have enough cash left over to get the driveway repaired as we had planned, but have dreaded for years. Sort of like roof repairs that can wait a bit, just don't want anything catastrophic with roofs and such. driveways, hah, we have SUVs and it just needs a good resurfacing. Silly ants have had too long of a go at it.

anyway I am back to 65% fluent in Spanish according to Duolingo.com. I am sure its as much tourista Spanish, but its been hard going to American Spanish from Castilian Spanish. so many generalities but specific to the situation and all that, but I will keep learning. 

I will keep everybody posted, and will take loads of pictures on a used unlocked and inexpensive google based phone. Thats how it is supposed to be done, so you don't live with regret if it ends up missing and such.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Looking forward to hearing about your trip. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Ya, I can't wait to live vicariously through you. Gonna be the best trip I ever took.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

Good luck! Very jealous. I too have been looking at traveling to Nicaragua. Call me crazy (and I've only had a couple of Cubans), but I think that's where the greatest cigars are made. Maybe I'll use your trip as a test run.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

I do like Habano she but I also agree Nicos can run with the best of them. Habano soften have QC issues as well. Nicaragua has the great growing areas that rival the big islands valleys and such. The volcanic soils really add to this. I'm not detracting from Cuba but there is a relaxin those who fled Cuba stuck around Nicaragua during a civil war and continuous danger, which has finally laid off and we are just beginning to see what Nicaragua can produce with stability. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

Everything is planned and goods acquired. I have a good plan of action and itinerary. I hope to post along the way and have a full thread of the trip with some contact info for those looking to travel that area. Really a very inexpensive holiday. Looks like I would spend as much flying to Vegas without any nightlife or even Florida. 

I've been taking Garlic for the past month and will increase the amounts over the next month. I hate mosquitos and the garlic is the best deferent as far as I've read and I've scoured the Internet. 

Wondering which cigar factory I will get to see in Esteli. You don't really have a say. DE isn't available. AJF is not one I really want to go to, but I would gladly visit it if I can't get into Joya de Nicaragua or My Father. The factories are not big on tours. They don't allow their employees to talk at all while working. The tours are all in Spanish and only a few places allow you to buy boxes at the tours end. Hoping I can squeak into one of the better ones and grab a couple of boxes even if I have to pay duty when returning to the states. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

8 days and counting until leaving for takeoff in Detroit. I'm excited. I start consuming raw garlic as of this morning. I've been taking the odorless gel caps for a month now.

I go to the bank today to pick up my Cordobas. I'm torn about not going to Ometepe Island. Such a Beaty that could be destroyed within a few years if the canal goes through Lake Nicaragua. I've been reading up on my Nica history. It seems like they are falling into a Samosa type family dictatorship. Bummer. Here is a picture of the island. I might have to change up and spend at least 3 days on the island. Such an unrivaled beauty. 









I'm all packed. I just hope things go smoothly. I bought emergency travel medical and medical evacuation insurance for a small $30 sum for piece of mind. Climbing volcanoes is categorized as hazardous extreme sport but the adventure pack I bought courtesy of a great comparison site has me covered.

I'm leaving Friday afternoon to avoid a big snowstorm coming. Hopefully staying an hour from DTW will insure no hiccups in exiting the USA. I dread going through Ft. Lauderdale now but I will be okay.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Good luck Dave. Have fun and come back safe.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Be safe. We'll be waiting for pics


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

UBC03 said:


> Be safe. We'll be waiting for pics


Thanks guys. I just picked up my Cordobas and am pretty much on "hold" mode while trying to read some more history and writings of Ruben Dario, a national hero and poet from the late 19th/early 20th centuries.

I have made contact with the places I will be staying. I just have to see if I can squeeze in that overnight trip to Ometepe Island and am having the lady in Leon try to arrange some tours of tabacaleras in Esteli.

I really have been looking forward to this for months, but it is all to real now. I am already missing a place, and I haven't even arrived there yet. Can this be possible?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

You come back safe and sound ! Have a BLAST!!!!!


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Seriously have a great time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

By no means am I an authority on the subject, but I thought the regs I read said you can only bring back CCs from a visit to Cuba?

In any case, enjoy that trip! Sounds like an adventure!


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

SoCal Gunner said:


> By no means am I an authority on the subject, but I thought the regs I read said you can only bring back CCs from a visit to Cuba?
> 
> In any case, enjoy that trip! Sounds like an adventure!


You can bring home Habano cigars now from anywhere, including Canada, but I am not going to Nica for habanos when I can buy them here. I'm looking for great Nicas that are very inexpensive in Nicaragua. In fact everything is inexpensive in Nica save for sunscreen and bug repellent as just the few tourists actually wear the stuff down there.

Those are two of the only disposables I actually am taking down there, but am hoping that the garlic does the trick, which is what advice was given on every forum I read.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Champagne InHand said:


> You can bring home Habano cigars now from anywhere, including Canada, but I am not going to Nica for habanos when I can buy them here. I'm looking for great Nicas that are very inexpensive in Nicaragua. In fact everything is inexpensive in Nica save for sunscreen and bug repellent as just the few tourists actually wear the stuff down there.
> 
> Those are two of the only disposables I actually am taking down there, but am hoping that the garlic does the trick, which is what advice was given on every forum I read.


Bug-Off might make for good trade goods or token gifts for both locals and other tourists you meet. I'd take some extras.

I know you're traveling light, but it's good to take some ice-breakers along. Hmmm... colored pencils for the kids; candy is always good, especially stuff like individually wrapped Life-Savers that doesn't melt and goes a long way; Kool-Aid packets (if they still make 'em)...


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

curmudgeonista said:


> Bug-Off might make for good trade goods or token gifts for both locals and other tourists you meet. I'd take some extras.
> 
> I know you're traveling light, but it's good to take some ice-breakers along. Hmmm... colored pencils for the kids; candy is always good, especially stuff like individually wrapped Life-Savers that doesn't melt and goes a long way; Kool-Aid packets (if they still make 'em)...


For sure. I learned this in the Army. I always leave a pair of swim goggles with the loa al kids. The hard candy like Jolly Ranchers make a lot of young friends.

I plan on leaving everything that cost less than $20-$30 with the locals unless I need it to get home once I arrive back in the states.

Goodwill is a gift that keeps on giving and may help out a future traveler at some point in the future. Tip well, be gracious for all the help people give and make people feel happy that you came and highlighted their homes on social media.

That's the plan. No to get through this next week without getting too bored or anxious

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Champagne InHand said:


> That's the plan. No[w] to get through this next week without getting too bored or anxious


Have a cigar!


----------

